# Initial HT research



## kozak (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi All,
I have been trying to collect information on the the best practices and options of getting a HT and quickly realized that receiver + separate speakers is the way to go (at least for me). Further I have narrowed down the options on receivers that I can afford to buy now to either Denon 1911 Digitalcraze (419/-) or Onkyo NR 608 (New egg/Amazon - 379/- ) (please correct me if there are better options for the same price range as these). This is based purely on the reviews or experiences of other people.

Now for the speaker part I would like to got for a 5.1 system or a 7.1 speaker system but I am not sure if my budget would permit me for that. One deal that I noted today is Jamo s 413 hcs 5 from Vanns.I do not know if this is a good configuration to go for.

I am ok starting out with a 2.1 configuration but do not have any idea on the speaker side of things (compatibility, impedance matching ,etc...) 

Seeking your comments 

BR
Kozak


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok for starters what is your total budget? 

My suggestion is to either start with a 2.1 system first and move to 5.1 later when you have the funds. I would skip 7.1 for now unless you are willing to pay for it and have the space for it.

Based on what you said above, I am guessing you want to spend $400 or less on a receiver (AVR), is that correct? How much do you want to spend on speakers? 

What size room are you putting this system in? This is an important factor in determining what will work well in your space. With regards to speakers, are there any limitations that we should know about, such as wife won't allow towers, or speakers have to be wall mountable, or have to be furniture grade finish?


----------



## kozak (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah ,my bad. I actually thought I could get away with that . Sorry.
I am thinking $400 for receiver and 200 for speakers.
Prefer a bookshelf type with a sub-woofer. Would be using both for music and movie. 
The living room is roughly 15 feet X 13 feet.

BR
Kozak


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

Well that is a pretty small budget for a surround sound system. You definitely might be better off starting with 2.0 or 2.1 system.

I mean I was able to snag some Polk outdoor speakers on black friday for $70 and paired with a $100 sony sub they sound decent. I wouldn't call it audiophile but they certainly work just fine for my PC system. I just can't expect it to rock the house.

Otherwise you will need to go with a HTiB route.

If there is anyway you can bump your budget up to even $1000 for everything, I think you will have a much better chance of having a nice little system without compromising too much. And I would probably adjust my ratio of spending more for the speakers then I would spend on the receiver.

Buying used or reconditioned units will help get better equipment while saving.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I definitely agree with Tao's idea about Purchasing the highest quality Components even at the expense of not having the instant gratifcation of a complete HT.

As far as AVR's go., that same 349 Dollars could purchase a B-Stock Onkyo TX-SR707 from Accessories4less(899 MSRP): http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...t2-Plus-100-watts-channel-7.2-Receiver/1.html

It offers THX Certification, Audyssey MultEQ, Preamp Outputs and more. If interested in 3D, AC4L has the current TX-NR708 for 469 and adds HDMI 1.4 if going 3D and Internet Radio and Network Capabilities.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## kozak (Dec 13, 2010)

JJ/Tao,

Thank you for your suggestions! I did think of the HiTB thing but I do not want to repent after buying it. I dont mind waiting for a while and settling down for a better configuration. 
Also A4L is a good option as well. I will monitor that in the coming days/months ... The reason I wanted to pay more for the AVR was that I wanted to have more options in it so that I need not have to think of an upgrade for a while. I now realize that there could be even more options like AVR with Networking (thanks to JJ's signature). 

I am in the lookout for a 2.1 speaker system now. I think thats one of the things that I have no idea about. I am not sure on the price range or the features to look for.

BR
Kozak


----------



## taoggniklat (Mar 30, 2010)

With speakers of any budget, pick the ones that sound good to you, fit your budget and decor (if that matters).

What sounds good to you may not sound good to another.

As I said in my other post, I think if you can stretch your budget to at least $1000 it really will open up the door to some decent quality speakers and avr.

I know what its like to hold to a budget. (I blew mine on my recent subwoofer purchase hehe)


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I recommend the NHT superzero 2.0 they are priced higher then your budget but I found all 5 of mine for $300 on ebay plus some shipping. They sound amazing. search for them on ebay theres a set of the XU for $300 all 5 speakers.

Save the money on the reciever and spend it on the speakers. I'm using a 10yr old sony receiver and it's sound qualities is no different than the newer recievers. I'm just saying for the entry level stuff hard to get good sounding equipment but you can manage with better speakers IMHO. I'm saving up for the Krell amp/pre amp stuff but I don't have $6k right now ha.

btw... stay away from the molded NHT, I have no experience with them but the superzero 2.0's are made from 3/4 MDF and produce very accurate music (for it's price range)


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

kozak said:


> I am ok starting out with a 2.1 configuration but do not have any idea on the speaker side of things (compatibility, impedance matching ,etc...)


wow.. just seen this here look at this link --> http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?spkrmoni&1297204406&/NHT-Super-Zeros-with-29--nht-z

$125 for a pair with stands... you can't beat it.


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi
If $200 is the most you can spend in the moment but you are willing to spend more in the future, how about a couple of paradigm atoms, or psb alphas, then add a sub later, and then 3 of the same later on, these are serious speakers.
If on the other hand $200 is all what you what to spend on speakers, I think you should check the Dayton website, I think they have something in that range.
Have a nice day.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

$200 for speakers, I'd do the Behringer B2031P. The Onkyo should serve you well! look in the speaker forum for info. The combo is unreal. Just use the HDMI and set up Audyssey. 

Easy Peasy,

Dan


----------



## kozak (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi All,
Sorry that I didnt respond for a while. For some reason I was not getting updates of this thread to my email account. Anyways, Thank you for all your comments. After looking at all your responses, I think I understand that I have to go listen to then and see if it suits my taste! Thanks for your suggestions. I think it will take a couple of months for me to come to some conclusion. One of my colleauges recommended the Polk Audio RM705. Even before I could try that out I would like to know if it is even worth trying.

I will post my trials as and when I do it .

BR
Kozak


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Read this first: http://seanolive.blogspot.com/2009/04/dishonesty-of-sighted-audio-product.html

Then look for measurements and save yourself a lot of trouble.

Dan


----------



## TexasNav (Jan 7, 2011)

Kozak,
I agree with the guys above about getting two good speakers and then adding a sub later as funds (or tax returns) come up. If you truly want to get a home theater on that budget then I would into the Onkyo HTIB series. That is actually how I started out and it was good. Speakers sound pretty good for the cost. Eventually I upgraded my speakers and then my receiver, but it was a good way to get the HT but start out within budget. You can find some good deals online and even include free shipping, just looking at Google shopping. Hope you enjoy your system whatever you get.

TexasNav


----------



## kozak (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you for your reply !!!! I am thinking of getting a pretty good receiver and then build on the speakers slowly. For now I am thinking of getting bookshelf speaker pairs. I came across this ad "Polk" and am thinking on buying that.


----------

